# Throw out your threaders......



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess it was inevitable. Hopefully I'll be dead when the "o" rings fail.


http://www.viega.net/xchg/en-us/hs.xsl/7589.htm?wt_mc=newsletter.general.0412


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Why on earth would you use a propress when you are already doing black pipe.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

He's crazy.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of copper pro press.

I do not like the idea of using it on black pipe.

God help you if you need to cut a tee in, or fix a leak, especially if you don't have the pro press fittings or tool.

Thumbs down


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wait until pex gas lines come out.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wait a minute ! Sharkbite gas ?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

To good to give up!:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

My threader! :yes:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

eddiecalder said:


> Just wait until pex gas lines come out.


Already out here :thumbsup: i love it in roof spaces


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> God help you if you need to cut a tee in, or fix a leak, especially if you don't have the pro press fittings or tool.
> 
> Thumbs down



Yea, you would hafta have professional tools and material to work on it. 

What are the hacks to do?

Threading will die a slow, painful death. Just watch


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Why on earth would you use a propress when you are already doing black pipe.


Time, would be one reason

Messy cutting oil...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Time, would be one reason
> 
> Messy cutting oil...


Have you tried the cutting oil in an aerosol can? Pretty neat stuff and a lot cleaner with little to no mess for in place work over head.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess this means we can start using soldered fittings with copper propane lines. No way the o ring will outlast a solder joint.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

The viega rep came to the supply with this he told us its faster blah blah blah I told him I'll stick with gastie for hard to reach but I'll stick with using iron pipe I like the hard work


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I guess this means we can start using soldered fittings with copper propane lines. No way the o ring will outlast a solder joint.


It is an acceptable practice here as long as its brazed.....


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'm a big fan of copper pro press.
> 
> I do not like the idea of using it on black pipe.
> 
> ...


+1.........


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Yea, you would hafta have professional tools and material to work on it.
> 
> What are the hacks to do?
> 
> Threading will die a slow, painful death. Just watch


 
The hacks will do it with a dresser coupling. No way I would use one of those. 

I own 2 propress guns. 

That said, how you gonna cut a tee in to a stub of pipe, when its locked in at both ends? I have many instances that we need to unthread 5 or 10 joints to get to a spot that we can work to.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen O rings last a very long time, I have seen threaded joints leak in a short amount of time.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> The hacks will do it with a dresser coupling. No way I would use one of those.
> 
> I own 2 propress guns.
> 
> That said, *how you gonna cut a tee in to a stub of pipe, when its locked in at both ends?* I have many instances that we need to unthread 5 or 10 joints to get to a spot that we can work to.


Left right nipple is your friend.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Left right nipple is your friend.


Cant get them around here. 

Also, you cant use them, or a union, in a concealed location. What about when they finish the basement?. Or gas in a finished space?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Cant get them around here.
> 
> Also, you cant use them, or a union, in a concealed location. What about when they finish the basement?. Or gas in a finished space?


If it has to be there then an access cover will be needed. They don't have to be big or cheap looking.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Pex gas*



eddiecalder said:


> Just wait until pex gas lines come out.


Oh ****.....l I am not suppose to do that........(fire truck sirens in background as u read this)


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Time, would be one reason
> 
> Messy cutting oil...



I agree with both those. Real darn handy under a house too. I am just afraid of rubber seals for gas. I know most if not all residential run 1/4 pound pressure so it should not be a problem. 

I just don't trust new stuff when things can go boom. But I won't use gastite either. I try to wait till new products have proven themselves before I use them. When houses started blowing up they started their "wait and see" time over again.:laughing:

I guess we can propress galvanized now if it works on blk.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

3/4" hackbites work on 1/2" blk or galv ,,,,, just sayin

themaster did a test year ago, it held pressure, over 100 lbs

:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The threading of pipe will never dye!:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> The hacks will do it with a dresser coupling. No way I would use one of those.
> 
> I own 2 propress guns.
> 
> That said, how you gonna cut a tee in to a stub of pipe, when its locked in at both ends? I have many instances that we need to unthread 5 or 10 joints to get to a spot that we can work to.


Cut it rite where you need to repair the hand thread both ends and use a union and coupling or tee


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Just picked it up








does up too 4 inch!:thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would use Pro press g gas line. Its proven itself to me for water for many years.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

eddiecalder said:


> Just wait until pex gas lines come out.


A local inspector told me a few years ago that HDPE (the yellow stuff) will be hitting the market in a few years.

The gas co uses it now for underground's.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I would use Pro press g gas line. Its proven itself to me for water for many years.


 Go for it I will train my new apprentice too thread. Then if they want propress I will teach him to pull the trigger. You guys cant be serious! Do they make 4 inch propress or should I call a welder!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The plastic that the gas companies use can be used privately. It can only be used underground with a yellow trace wire as far as I am aware.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> The plastic that the gas companies use can be used privately. It can only be used underground with a yellow trace wire as far as I am aware.


ALL underground gas piping requires a yellow or 12 ga trace wire, at least for my code.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> A local inspector told me a few years ago that HDPE (the yellow stuff) will be hitting the market in a few years.
> 
> The gas co uses it now for underground's.


Plumbers have been running this yellow and orange poly line for almost 30 years in my area


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> A local inspector told me a few years ago that HDPE (the yellow stuff) will be hitting the market in a few years.
> 
> The gas co uses it now for underground's.





TallCoolOne said:


> Plumbers have been running this yellow and orange poly line for almost 30 years in my area



I think the yellow poly for gas is a Low Density Polyethylene pipe as opposed to the black High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) used for water/sewer. The processes for fusing are pretty much the same but the fusing ranges are a little different. (based on info received from MT Deason and ISCO)


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have seen O rings last a very long time, I have seen threaded joints leak in a short amount of time.


Those threaded joints you see leak are those of people who tighten the lines with channel locks. Maybe it's just me but when ever i do a gas line job I know my channys don't come out,just my pipe wrenches


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no idea what they used to tighten the pipe with. Just making an observation some here act like they have never seen a threaded joint leak. I have seen a threaded joint leak a couple of weeks after a pressure test was performed with no leaks at that time. I have seen faucets that were 50 years old with no leaks from any of the O rings.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

As expensive as the press tools are, I doubt any home owners would be using them.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> As expensive as the press tools are, I doubt any home owners would be using them.


Agreed

We have a supply house in Dallas area that rents out Pro Press and Ridgid Sewer machines by the day


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think the yellow poly for gas is a Low Density Polyethylene pipe as opposed to the black High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) used for water/sewer. The processes for fusing are pretty much the same but the fusing ranges are a little different. (based on info received from MT Deason and ISCO)


I'd take fused PE over O-rings on rigid IPS any day, for the same reasons I won't use propress, I've seen leaks when rigid pipe shifts and the O-ring is rendered in-concentric, out of round.

I also have a concern for the effects of the sulfur compounds in NG on the rubber.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I do alot of service work. Always love when the propress ballvalves are so stiff it takes a pipewrench on the valve handle to close and open them not to mention what its doing to the teflon seat. Dont know if when they pressed it the jaws were misaligned or the tool was out of calibration? Any you guys found this out there usually on 1 1/2 or 2 inch!


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

I feel your pain. Every time I grab a 1 1/2 or bigger I say a little prayer. I think they just use the cheapest ones they can find. Love it when the handle snaps off half way closed. The best is when your employee breaks off the handle turning it the wrong way oh yeah


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Please baby Jesus make that Propress ball valve close!:yes:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> The plastic that the gas companies use can be used privately. It can only be used underground with a yellow trace wire as far as I am aware.


In Dallas they make you run the tracer wire inside the pipe so it won't corrode.......


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> In Dallas they make you run the tracer wire inside the pipe so it won't corrode.......


Interesting, I have never heard of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> In Dallas they make you run the tracer wire inside the pipe so it won't corrode.......


Very interesting.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How is the wire grounded and tied in to locate?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Tracer wire inside the line interesting but I never heard of it in Houston inspectors want to see the wire so can't do that


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> How is the wire grounded and tied in to locate?


It was tounge and check, See if anyone would catch it

I was having a few cold Shiner Blondes last nite


----------

